# Who can tell me about surf casting for hybrids below Meldahl dam?



## Karp (Jan 3, 2010)

When is the best season? What time of day is best? What are some good lure choices? What effect does the river level and water clarity have on the fish?


----------



## Rooster (Apr 8, 2004)

Best season: Spring, Fall, and Summer (in that order)

Best time of day: Morning...But, they can quickly appear anytime, and disappear just as quickly. When I first started fishing there, I would get there around 5:00am. Now, I'm lazy and roll in at noon.

Lures: Spoons, Jigs/Soft plastic bodies, and topwater! Topwater rocks!

Level: anywhere around 20' or lower.

Best tip: If you are not a proficient surf caster...... practice. Long casts are not always necessary, but NOTHING is more frustrating than standing next to someone that is hooking-up on every cast, and not being able to reach the fish. Sometimes, it is necessary to make 100 yard casts.

The rumor is that they will be building a hydro at Meldahl...so don't get too attached to fishing there.


----------



## cornmuse (Apr 14, 2004)

http://www.huntingtonnews.net/columns/090315-staff-columnshydropower.html

I've discussed with a couple ACE fellows and, as I understand it, access to the banks will be closed off during construction. We'll probably lose two seasons once the work starts. How the project affects the fishing is anyone's guess.

No confirmation yet on when the project will begin.

Joe C.


----------



## SUPERFOWLER (Mar 27, 2009)

was by there last weekend scouting geese and they had the park access closed off, not sure it had anything to do with the hydro project you guys are talking about.


----------



## cadyshac (Dec 9, 2005)

The surf fishing at Meldahl can be some of the best free entertainment around, crowded weekends are the best! On a serious note the way I understand it there may be some shore access during construction but it would be well downstream of the gates. The "park" is blocked off 99% of the time so that is normal.


----------



## Karp (Jan 3, 2010)

cadyshac said:


> The surf fishing at Meldahl can be some of the best free entertainment around, crowded weekends are the best! On a serious note the way I understand it there may be some shore access during construction but it would be well downstream of the gates. The "park" is blocked off 99% of the time so that is normal.


Thanks for the reply. I was starting to think that nobody read these boards. I am used to other message boards where there is a lot more traffic and a lot more posts.


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Karp, if the water had been fishable for the last month, there would be a ton of post about this but when noone has even thought about stripers in the last 75 days or so, posts get lean around here. I imagine many folks also are not to hip about giving any secrets away as that place has a penchant for already having waaaaaaaay too many folks there all casting over everyones lines etc. Stay tuned, once the bite picks up, there will be a lot more traffic regarding fishing on the Ohio and at Meldahl. 

Salmonid


----------



## Karp (Jan 3, 2010)

Makes sense, sort of like a football message board during the offseason. I appreciate the input, and I will definitely stay tuned.


----------



## Trophy Hunter (Dec 7, 2007)

Salmonid said:


> " . .at place has a penchant for already having waaaaaaaay too many folks there all casting over everyones lines etc."
> 
> Salmonid


I went out this fall and decided that the aggrevation isn't worth it. There's a group of regulars, all knowing of each other, having fished that area for the past 10-20 years. They stake claim to that bank. Any newcomers are scoffed at. Although I did manage to develop a repore with some of those guys, my blood pressure swelled and almost lost my cool with one [email protected]#$%^&*. I was the only fisherman catching on a consistent basis. As I rebaited my hook he proceeded to move right were I was standing, leaving with no room to fish. I level-headedly asserted myself and was ignored. All this after hearing him complain about being "horned out" by someone else. And, don't accidentally cross their line because when they do it's because it's your fault. Regular status manifests a self-righteous attitude in these men. Way too much to handle at times.


----------



## eyecatcher929 (Dec 3, 2009)

they were going to origanally build that @ Pike Island, but thanks to all our fellow fishermen it will not go in. Everyone pitched enough of a fit that the DNR put a suggestion box in to monitor activity from sportsmen and quanity and quality of the catch. Maybe if enough of the people who like to fish your location can get involved you may be able to stop it there too.


----------



## ChrisB (May 13, 2004)

Trophy Hunter said:


> I went out this fall and decided that the aggrevation isn't worth it. There's a group of regulars, all knowing of each other, having fished that area for the past 10-20 years. They stake claim to that bank. Any newcomers are scoffed at. Although I did manage to develop a repore with some of those guys, my blood pressure swelled and almost lost my cool with one [email protected]#$%^&*. I was the only fisherman catching on a consistent basis. As I rebaited my hook he proceeded to move right were I was standing, leaving with no room to fish. I level-headedly asserted myself and was ignored. All this after hearing him complain about being "horned out" by someone else. And, don't accidentally cross their line because when they do it's because it's your fault. Regular status manifests a self-righteous attitude in these men. Way too much to handle at times.


First come first serve. Thats why I try and get there early. I have moved on to someones spot and asked permission to fish next to them. I have never been turned down as I make sure not to effect there casts. On the other hand I have been "paylaked" by people who think that is there spot. I keep my cool and hold my ground. If after 15 minutes they dont get the message to leave I confront them. I'd advise against this, being as it's not worth the outcome, but what else are you going to do? Call the poilice? We as a people need to let these people know we aren't going to stay back and say nothing. Thats why they do these things. They know the can get away with them. Thats the problem with America today. The responsibltiy of making this soiety better is our responsibility, not buracrats and hired officials that are usually to far away to help in the first place, and when they do show up it's all hear say. Grow some balls folks and let these jerks know you arent going to take it anymore! First come first serve!!!!


----------



## Karp (Jan 3, 2010)

Trophy Hunter said:


> I went out this fall and decided that the aggrevation isn't worth it. There's a group of regulars, all knowing of each other, having fished that area for the past 10-20 years. They stake claim to that bank. Any newcomers are scoffed at. Although I did manage to develop a repore with some of those guys, my blood pressure swelled and almost lost my cool with one [email protected]#$%^&*. I was the only fisherman catching on a consistent basis. As I rebaited my hook he proceeded to move right were I was standing, leaving with no room to fish. I level-headedly asserted myself and was ignored. All this after hearing him complain about being "horned out" by someone else. And, don't accidentally cross their line because when they do it's because it's your fault. Regular status manifests a self-righteous attitude in these men. Way too much to handle at times.





ChrisB said:


> First come first serve. Thats why I try and get there early. I have moved on to someones spot and asked permission to fish next to them. I have never been turned down as I make sure not to effect there casts. On the other hand I have been "paylaked" by people who think that is there spot. I keep my cool and hold my ground. If after 15 minutes they dont get the message to leave I confront them. I'd advise against this, being as it's not worth the outcome, but what else are you going to do? Call the poilice? We as a people need to let these people know we aren't going to stay back and say nothing. Thats why they do these things. They know the can get away with them. Thats the problem with America today. The responsibltiy of making this soiety better is our responsibility, not buracrats and hired officials that are usually to far away to help in the first place, and when they do show up it's all hear say. Grow some balls folks and let these jerks know you arent going to take it anymore! First come first serve!!!!


I appreciate the posts about the "scene" below Meldahl, but I was actually looking for some tips on tactics and strategies for catching hybrids, what works best, what to look for as far as water conditions, river level etc. Someone posted earlier in the thread with some helpful hints, but I was hoping for a few more folks to chime in as well. I will keep checking back. Thanks all!


----------



## ChrisB (May 13, 2004)

Well, I'll rig my 12 foot ugly stick and my abu garcia with a braid, say 80 pounds or so. I tie a bobber stopper on. Thread a bead on and then a large cylinder float like for catfish. Put on a heavy duty swivel. Then tie on a foot or two of 50 pound mono. There are three reasons for the two feet of mono. Feel and stretch, it will keep my hook from wrapping my bobber when casting, and easier to break off is snagged, and you will get snagged from time to time. Any type of lure that mimics a shad works great. I used to use a large 4 once spoon for casting distance about three feet down. They feed on the surface a lot. Just look shad breaking the surface or birds. Experiment with depths as they are on the move. The biggest part is finding a lot of space to do this kind of fishing if your new. Your going to cross a lot fo lines. When you hook a large hybrid or stripper they will run all over the place crossing lines. But practice makes perfect. The clearer the water the better, but if it's up a few feet you can till heave a great day.
Current seems to be one of the biggest factors and then eddies.


----------



## Karp (Jan 3, 2010)

ChrisB said:


> Well, I'll rig my 12 foot ugly stick and my abu garcia with a braid, say 80 pounds or so. I tie a bobber stopper on. Thread a bead on and then a large cylinder float like for catfish. Put on a heavy duty swivel. Then tie on a foot or two of 50 pound mono. There are three reasons for the two feet of mono. Feel and stretch, it will keep my hook from wrapping my bobber when casting, and easier to break off is snagged, and you will get snagged from time to time. Any type of lure that mimics a shad works great. I used to use a large 4 once spoon for casting distance about three feet down. They feed on the surface a lot. Just look shad breaking the surface or birds. Experiment with depths as they are on the move. The biggest part is finding a lot of space to do this kind of fishing if your new. Your going to cross a lot fo lines. When you hook a large hybrid or stripper they will run all over the place crossing lines. But practice makes perfect. The clearer the water the better, but if it's up a few feet you can till heave a great day.
> Current seems to be one of the biggest factors and then eddies.



Thanks good info! 

Question, why such heavy line? I would think that a 10 pound hybrid would be on the heavy side of average, so is the 80 pound test really necessary? Wouldn't a heavy line like that limit your casting distance and possibly cut down on the number of strikes?


----------



## riverKing (Jan 26, 2007)

the heavy line is not needed. fish a heavy action steelhead rod, 9ft with alot of 15-20lb powerpro.
bring some big spooks, big poppers, and a handfull of 1-4ounce spoons. as well as some swimbaits of various types.
if you want to get the big guns, and they do help at times, get a 12-14ft rod, stiff and light. st croix, breakaway, or maybe some imitator, and load up with 40lb, any heavier and the diameter is too much.
the reason for the heavy line, one if your throwing the big guns you will snap baits off with 20, though I think 80 is overkill. two, the fish will cut you off on the big ledge out just within the first wall. 100lb powerpro will still loose if a 5lb fish gets down there with the current, so just keep them up.

I like the lighter stuff, a good angler can still land those rare 20 class stripers that show up in april/may, but he has more fun with the little guys, and is less tired. often times I have seen the fish there react much better to a 1ounce spoon jigged on the first wall than a 4 ounce that is on a rod so heavy all you can do is crank it in.
mid summer though, I suggest the big guns, they tend to be out there.


----------



## ChrisB (May 13, 2004)

riverKing said:


> the heavy line is not needed. fish a heavy action steelhead rod, 9ft with alot of 15-20lb powerpro.
> bring some big spooks, big poppers, and a handfull of 1-4ounce spoons. as well as some swimbaits of various types.
> if you want to get the big guns, and they do help at times, get a 12-14ft rod, stiff and light. st croix, breakaway, or maybe some imitator, and load up with 40lb, any heavier and the diameter is too much.
> the reason for the heavy line, one if your throwing the big guns you will snap baits off with 20, though I think 80 is overkill. two, the fish will cut you off on the big ledge out just within the first wall. 100lb powerpro will still loose if a 5lb fish gets down there with the current, so just keep them up.
> ...


I'm horsing fish right out of the discharge and you need all the force you can get. It has nothing with being a good angler. You hook a 20 plus pound stripper or God forbid a shovelhead and it decides to turn into the current and run with it, man I've had my drag on my Penn 209 all the way tightened and it was all a matter of my line and hook strength. If you have hooked a 40 pound blue at racine by the discharge you know what I mean. When surf casting your aming for fish at least ten pound plus. I dont want to loose that world record striper, or blue/flathead because I spooled 40 pound mono that day! I might add the shelves and holes arent as bad at Racine by the gates and discharge. I do go out with my ultra light spooled with 12 pound spider wire and use topwaters in April and May. It's a blast fishting a huge hybrid on utra-light tackle. Hones your skills keeping the fish out of hang ups. I use chartruse and pink jigheads with sassy shad and twister tails. Top water blade baits kill in the evening. It seems there near bottom or near the top depending on conditons. I do most of my tailwaters at Racine and Meldhal. Lots of different techniques between the two. I have a pic of a few I caught in April all off of sassy shads on 1 ounce jigs in my pics. Not much but when there in there they are on the bottom in the morning and you will have a blast!


----------



## Karp (Jan 3, 2010)

riverKing said:


> the heavy line is not needed. fish a heavy action steelhead rod, 9ft with alot of 15-20lb powerpro.
> bring some big spooks, big poppers, and a handfull of 1-4ounce spoons. as well as some swimbaits of various types.
> if you want to get the big guns, and they do help at times, get a 12-14ft rod, stiff and light. st croix, breakaway, or maybe some imitator, and load up with 40lb, any heavier and the diameter is too much.
> the reason for the heavy line, one if your throwing the big guns you will snap baits off with 20, though I think 80 is overkill. two, the fish will cut you off on the big ledge out just within the first wall. 100lb powerpro will still loose if a 5lb fish gets down there with the current, so just keep them up.
> ...





ChrisB said:


> I'm horsing fish right out of the discharge and you need all the force you can get. It has nothing with being a good angler. You hook a 20 plus pound stripper or God forbid a shovelhead and it decides to turn into the current and run with it, man I've had my drag on my Penn 209 all the way tightened and it was all a matter of my line and hook strength. If you have hooked a 40 pound blue at racine by the discharge you know what I mean. When surf casting your aming for fish at least ten pound plus. I dont want to loose that world record striper, or blue/flathead because I spooled 40 pound mono that day! I might add the shelves and holes arent as bad at Racine by the gates and discharge. I do go out with my ultra light spooled with 12 pound spider wire and use topwaters in April and May. It's a blast fishting a huge hybrid on utra-light tackle. Hones your skills keeping the fish out of hang ups. I use chartruse and pink jigheads with sassy shad and twister tails. Top water blade baits kill in the evening. It seems there near bottom or near the top depending on conditons. I do most of my tailwaters at Racine and Meldhal. Lots of different techniques between the two. I have a pic of a few I caught in April all off of sassy shads on 1 ounce jigs in my pics. Not much but when there in there they are on the bottom in the morning and you will have a blast!


Ok guys help me out. I have a brand new Okuma -Stratus STX-55 spinning reel that I need to spool up with line. In your best education opinion, what should I use. I will be casting towards the gates from shore. What line is going to help me get out where the fish are, and land the ones that I am fortunate enough to hook? Sorry for such a "bottom line" question, but I am wanting to go out an purchase some line soon and I need some direction from experienced anglers such as yourselves. Thanks again fellas!


----------



## riverKing (Jan 26, 2007)

30 or 40lb powerpro, and lots of it


----------



## Karp (Jan 3, 2010)

riverKing said:


> 30 or 40lb powerpro, and lots of it


Cool! 

I have taken at a 15 year hiatus from serious fishing and I am just now trying to get back into it, mostly to try to connect with my son. In the past I have always used monofilament, I just checked out some of the braided stuff you mentioned and I had no idea that the diameter of 40 lb test braid is equal to that of 10 lb test mono. That is awesome! Definitely a lot more pricey than mono, but I am sure that it is worth the upgrade, or you wouldn't have recommended it.


----------



## cadyshac (Dec 9, 2005)

20lb. power pro is the heaviest I use, but most of the time I stick to a 9' surf rod, those 12' rods will kick your butt. The guys using the 80lb "rope" just make a mess for everyone else. They will break that stuff off and when you get hung up on it you cant usually break it so you lose your rig.


----------



## ChrisB (May 13, 2004)

cadyshac said:


> 20lb. power pro is the heaviest I use, but most of the time I stick to a 9' surf rod, those 12' rods will kick your butt. The guys using the 80lb "rope" just make a mess for everyone else. They will break that stuff off and when you get hung up on it you cant usually break it so you lose your rig.


Gotta have a two foot mono leader than can break off if need be. That braid takes a LOT of force to break and once its out there it will find a way to snag your line!


----------

